# NC40-ish...your faves??



## sweetday (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm just starting to build my makeup collection and am big time into MAC right now. I only have just a few MAC e/s  and really want to build on my essential colors first, but also want to get a good selection of colors and its been hard to find colors that work well with my darker skin. I feel like any matte brown I use just blends into my skin and doesnt show up.

So, what are you FAVE MAC colors? Neutrals (and finishes please), and colors...

So far on my list I have Satin Taupe and Wedge...I have a few other colors, but nothing that is like AMAZING for me.

TIA!


----------



## sa'raimilan (Feb 4, 2010)

My situation is the same as yours except im just building my mac collection but i have plenty of other brands of make up from nyx, urban decay, two faced, estee lauder and some no names. But i love mac e/s and lipsticks. 

Im NC 42-44 kinda in between,
I am also darker complected so its hard to the right match for my skin but i love amberlights, woodwiked, black tied, electric ele, brun, stars and rockets and a few more. I usually just go for it with colors but i love neutral look with browns, golds and tans.  

so i mean just experiment with dupe from cheaper brands that yu may like at mac if yu like the look then i say get that mac brand. NYX has a lot of dupes.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm an NC37-40 ish and love All That Glitters, its the best veluxe pearl neutral(NYX dupe is Champagne)

My fave Frost shadows are Romp, Goldmine, Nylon, and Bronze

Mattes-Carbon, Espresso(u can try NYX Black and Dark Brown also)

Tan pigment


----------



## bbwcutiepie (Feb 5, 2010)

I am NC 42 and the colors I wear on an everyday basis are:

All That Glitters - Veluxe Pearl 
Folie - Satin 
Handwritten - Matte
Vanilla - Velvet


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

I am NC 40 and my favourite e/s would have to be:

Ricepaper - frost
Satin Taupe - frost
Espresso - matte
Contrast - velvet
Carbon - matte
Print - satin
Trax - velvet 
Vanilla - velvet


----------



## iadorepretty (Feb 9, 2010)

i'm an NC45. some of my favorites are:

*Neutrals*
Ricepaper (frost)
Arena (satin)
Amber Lights (frost)
Goldmine (frost)
Saddle (matte)
Texture (velvet)
Cork (satin)
Shroom (satin)
All That Glitters (veluxe pearl)
Bronze (frost)
Hanwritten (matte)

*Colors*
Freshwater (veluxe pearl)
Humid (frost)
Carbon (matte)
Satellite Dreams (veluxe pearl)
Deep Truth (frost)
Stars n Rockets (veluxe pearl)
Passionate (matte)
Sketch (velvet)
Shale (frost)


----------



## nightflower (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in the NC42/NC43 range.

	Shimmery neutral combo: Patina (Frost), Cork (Satin), Era (Satin)

	Matte neutral combo: Bamboo (Matte), Saddle (Matte), Bisque (Matte)

	Smokey or gray combo: Smut (Velvet), Coquette (Satin), Vex (Frost)

	Other neutrals:
	Texture (Velvet) - crease
	Soft Brown (Matte) - crease
	Club (Satin) - crease
	Arena (Satin) - lid, highlight
	Grain (Satin) - highlight
	Goldmine (Frost) - lid
	Corduroy (Matte) - lid

	Colors:
	Bitter (Velvet)
	Beautiful Iris (Veluxe Pearl)
	Paradisco (Frost)
	Chrome Yellow (Matte)
	Lucky Green (Veluxe Pearl)
	Sketch (Velvet)
	Greensmoke (Lustre)


----------



## sweetday (Feb 12, 2010)

Want to go out and buy all these colors!
Ok, ok maybe I'll have to take it slow, but still. Looking forward to checking out these colors on me... 
Nightflower- I LOVE how u wrote down your combos! Any other color combos??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and I just got twinks es and bare study pp... Still figuring how to add those into my looks, any suggestions?

Thanks! I'm loving this!


----------



## nightflower (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetday* 

 
_Want to go out and buy all these colors!
Ok, ok maybe I'll have to take it slow, but still. Looking forward to checking out these colors on me... 
Nightflower- I LOVE how u wrote down your combos! Any other color combos??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and I just got twinks es and bare study pp... Still figuring how to add those into my looks, any suggestions?

Thanks! I'm loving this!_

 

Well, I want to get some more colors myself.  I don't have all of these colors yet, but I will be trying them together to see how they look:

Goldenrod, Red Brick, Rule, Goldmine (sunset look)
Chrome Yellow, Club (bumble bee look)
Expensive Pink (or Paradisco), Purple Haze

By the way if you want to expand your color options, MAC Pro stores/website has additional colors, and Urban Decay eyeshadow can be depotted to fit into MAC eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 13, 2010)

NC40 for reference

my fav es:
brule
soba
mulch
charcoal brown
typographic
soot
satin taupe
smut
noctournelle

pigments:
naked
blonde's gold
dark soul
grape
violet
deep purple

MSF:
so ceylon
by candlelight

blush:
peachykeen


----------



## cocomia (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the following colors:

Brule
Ricepaper
Woodwinked
Amber Lights
Espresso (good for subtle eye lining, brow filling, and crease darkening)
Goldmine


----------



## amynicolaox (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm an NC40 and I love:
Amber Lights
Woodwinked
Tempting
Texture/Soft Brown
Sable
Satin Taupe
Ricepaper
Nylon
Bronze
Antiqued
Mythology
Trax
Cranberry
Carbon
Typographic
Handwritten
Contrast
Twinks

Those are all I can think of now - hope I helped


----------



## sweetday (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yeah! you have helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love looking through your suggestionsm keep em coming!


----------



## dopista (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi! NC 42 here
my fav eyeshadows are:
Woodwinked
Goldmine
Amberlights
Tempting
Expensive pink
Humid
Ricepaper
Satin taupe
Carbon
Tete-a-tint (To my surprise one of my most used eyeshadows.. it is brilliant!)
knight devine


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 11, 2010)

Too Faced's Natural Eye Kit!!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm a NC42..

some of my favs are Teal pigment, deep blue green pigment, red mauvement, pink meringue l/g, the hello kitty too dolly palette, sushi flower, hypnotizing, sweet strawberry l/g, nars orgasm blush, kat von d fierce red, urban decay baked, too faced unicorn palette


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahhhs, I just got into e/s! I love expensive pink, Ricepaper & all that glitters! I bought the springforecast quad which is perfect for starters! Love it!

NC45!


----------



## nids (May 12, 2010)

NC 40/42 here...my favs are Amber light, Deep truth, Plum dressing, orange, expensive Pink, Rice Paper, nylon & Black tied


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

I'm an NC44 and my fave neutrals are:

Ricepaper e/s
Saddle e/s
Folie e/s
Naked pigment


----------



## natalie_sod (May 28, 2010)

i'm nc42...faves for neutrals would be woodwinked, satin taupe and sumptuous olive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




expensive pink also, and cranberry


----------



## BellaGemma (May 28, 2010)

I'm NC37-40. My faves are:

Work : Omega in crease, Brule on lid and lightly on brow, Expensive Pink in Outer V with Cork to darken

Weekend : Cork in crease and outer V, Goldmine and Amber Lights on lid

Going out : Shroom on lid, Black Tied in crease, Nylon on inner corners, Brule lightly on browbone


----------

